# Is this Legit or fake?



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

This is what i got. Is It legit or fake?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2018)

Never heard of them so no idea.  What strength is it and how much did you pin?  Was that your first pin?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2018)

its a bottle with oil in it..Could be legit/could be genuine ..Could be g2g or even real..Or it could be some bunk bullshit corn oil ..No way to know is what im trying to say


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2018)

And when you're taking the pic, if you tap on the label on your cell phone screen it will focus on that instead of on your messy closet.


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

I will take a better pic today man, and thanks for replying, the name of the lab is Big Pharma, and this my first cycle, I Injected 3 days ago and this shit is so painful.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 5, 2018)

it's fake.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 5, 2018)

Has to be real, it has BIG on the label......


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 5, 2018)

Holy shit look at the size of that vial lmao


----------



## metsfan4life (Aug 5, 2018)

could be real fake! only 1 way to find out tho...


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2018)

OK, I have consulted with my Magic 8-Ball, and this is what we think:

Pip is most likely from virgin muscle and/or poor technique.  You might have pinned a bad spot, or been shaky, or injected too fast, etc, who knows, but it's not uncommon for virgin muscle to be sore.  Both of these should improve with time and practice.

You never answered my question about concentration (mg/ml).  Higher concentrations will PIP more.

Good gear will not give you PIP, so if it is the gear itself, it's not a great lab, but that does not mean it's under-dosed, just poorly made.  If it were totally fake and just oil it would not hurt at all, so I guess you have that going for you.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

How much did you acquire


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> I will take a better pic today man, and thanks for replying, the name of the lab is Big Pharma, and this my first cycle, I Injected 3 days ago and this shit is so painful.



That's just test prop. Red and hot to touch?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 5, 2018)

Hmm, I guess that is prop, my old eyes and that blurry pic, I thought it was cyp.

Good point though, it could be an infection.  Has it been getting worse?


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

Cecil said:


> OK, I have consulted with my Magic 8-Ball, and this is what we think:
> 
> Pip is most likely from virgin muscle and/or poor technique.  You might have pinned a bad spot, or been shaky, or injected too fast, etc, who knows, but it's not uncommon for virgin muscle to be sore.  Both of these should improve with time and practice.
> 
> ...



The concentration is 100mg/ml, and I Injected 1ml , and this is my first cycle, also I'm stacking the test with Anadrol.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> The concentration is 100mg/ml, and I Injected 1ml , and this is my first cycle, also I'm stacking the test with Anadrol.



do you have the other things you need in order to run a cycle?


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> The concentration is 100mg/ml, and I Injected 1ml , and this is my first cycle, also I'm stacking the test with Anadrol.



Focus on testosterone only for this cycle 

if you can get that right maybe next time throw something else in the mix 

Save yourself some guess work about what is what

You know what i mean ?


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks for replying man, it's not red and hot, im just felling pain and is swollen, also it has been 2 days since i injected


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

I got 10 ml of testosterone cypionate


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes I got it, It has one week that I'm taking Anadrol and is it working very well, i gained 11 pounds. So thats why I added the test on the cycle


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Yes I got it, It has one week that I'm taking Anadrol and is it working very well, i gained 11 pounds. So thats why I added the test on the cycle



11 pounds within the first week are garbage gains imo

But if you want those kind thats cool


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2018)

You don't have an infection. It's just prop. Shit hurts most some worse than others. It's why we generally recommend cyp or enanthate for first timers. I would say the most fear during first cycles is infections. Posts like yours. A lot of it is just virgin muscle. 

Your body should get used to it soon so if you can tolerate it stick with it. Otherwise you need to either pct like a quitter or switch to cyp. 

Also when replying to a specific post hit reply with quote so we know who you are talking to.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Thanks for replying man, it's not red and hot, im just felling pain and is swollen, also it has been 2 days since i injected



Likely PIP from injecting into virgin muscle as well as inexperience.  Technique will improve with experience.  Keep an eye on it but I know when I first injected quads I would get PIP just from the fact it was a new area.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Yes I got it, It has one week that I'm taking Anadrol and is it working very well, i gained 11 pounds. So thats why I added the test on the cycle



water weight.  Anadrol will cause bloat and so will test when its first introduced at a supraphysiological level.


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Likely PIP from injecting into virgin muscle as well as inexperience.  Technique will improve with experience.  Keep an eye on it but I know when I first injected quads I would get PIP just from the fact it was a new area.



virgin muscle hmmm yummy


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 5, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Holy shit look at the size of that vial lmao


actually looks like he has midget hands


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You don't have an infection. It's just prop. Shit hurts most some worse than others. It's why we generally recommend cyp or enanthate for first timers. I would say the most fear during first cycles is infections. Posts like yours. A lot of it is just virgin muscle.
> 
> Your body should get used to it soon so if you can tolerate it stick with it. Otherwise you need to either pct like a quitter or switch to cyp.
> 
> Also when replying to a specific post hit reply with quote so we know who you are talking to.



Got it man, sorry for not replying with quote, thanks for help the noob here, and man the No Pain No Gain is for fuking real, jesus.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Got it man, sorry for not replying with quote, thanks for help the noob here, and man the No Pain No Gain is for fuking real, jesus.



Lol it's not usually this bad. A little soreness is expected during the first few shots. Same as if you got a tetanus booster from the doc. 

What do you think you will do? Stop or switch or keep going and see if you get used to it?


----------



## Chillinlow (Aug 5, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> actually looks like he has midget hands



Dude stfu provide input or get the fuk out

o wait can’t provide input cause you don’t know shitt


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 5, 2018)

Spongy said:


> it's fake.



Really man? How can i Spot fake test?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 5, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Really man? How can i Spot fake test?



Lol you can't.  Just busting your balls.  we get a time of "is this real" posts and the bottom line is we have no clue just from a photo.  gotta get those blood tests done to know for sure, but even that wont tell you if its dosed right


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Thanks for replying man, it's not red and hot, im just felling pain and is swollen, also it has been 2 days since i injected



test prop should be pinned everyday or every other day. if you're pinning 100mg eod that only adds up to 3-400mg/week which is low. Using an ai? have pct on hand? Please clarify exactly how you're running this cycle so us guys can help you if need be, and checkout the stickies.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Thanks for replying man, it's not red and hot, im just felling pain and is swollen, also it has been 2 days since i injected



Just when i first started my TRT stuff, whatever i pinned was sore as hell for a couple days, it gets better and pretty quickly too. Now no matter what muscle i pin there are no issues at all.

And  like a few have said, no way to tell if something is fake or not just from a pic.


----------



## Oblivious (Aug 6, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Dude stfu provide input or get the fuk out
> 
> o wait can’t provide input cause you don’t know shitt


lmfao, your ego got to your head. you need to act on your UN and chill a bit before your blood pressure kills you. 
you are a pussy cause out of all the jokes people made you pick mine cause the other ones can get you banned.
pussy ass bitch


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2018)

I wish I was a mod


----------



## Jin (Aug 6, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Dude stfu provide input or get the fuk out
> 
> o wait can’t provide input cause you don’t know shitt





Oblivious said:


> lmfao, your ego got to your head. you need to act on your UN and chill a bit before your blood pressure kills you.
> you are a pussy cause out of all the jokes people made you pick mine cause the other ones can get you banned.
> pussy ass bitch




If you guys want to talk shit to each other use PMs.


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 6, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> test prop should be pinned everyday or every other day. if you're pinning 100mg eod that only adds up to 3-400mg/week which is low. Using an ai? have pct on hand? Please clarify exactly how you're running this cycle so us guys can help you if need be, and checkout the stickies.



Well my cycle is basically 2 pills of Anadrol a day total 50mg, and 1 ml of test cypionate a week, my PCT is Novaldex.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2018)

PMs or the flame forum, not in someone else's thread.


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol it's not usually this bad. A little soreness is expected during the first few shots. Same as if you got a tetanus booster from the doc.
> 
> What do you think you will do? Stop or switch or keep going and see if you get used to it?



I Think have to keep it going man, shit i didnt know that fuking pin hurts , dammit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I wish I was a mod


you would be the crappiest  mod of all time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2018)

Cecil said:


> I wish I was a transexual


now that i can see you doing


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 6, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Well my cycle is basically 2 pills of Anadrol a day total 50mg, and 1 ml of test cypionate a week, my PCT is Novaldex.



You showed a pic of a bottle of test prop and said it was 100mg/ml. You say you are pinning 1ml(100mg)/week? So you're shutting down your natty test to replace it with what will most likely put your test levels lower. Even if it was cypionate @ 2-250mg/ml not much better. Either I'm misunderstanding or you are running a terrible cycle. Did you mention your age?


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 6, 2018)

Im 27 years old, and do you think 100ml of test with Anadrol is not enough? Should i take more of the test?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2018)

YES!  100mg of prop once a week is not good.  Drol on first cycle, interesting choice.  Nolva only PCT, bad choice.  I'm not even going to ask about AI, HCG, or what your PCT plan is.

In the future, put all of your info in your first post.  Making people come back and constantly ask pisses people off and you won't get the advice you're looking for.


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> its a bottle with oil in it..Could be legit/could be genuine ..Could be g2g or even real..Or it could be some bunk bullshit corn oil ..No way to know is what im trying to say


Lmfaoooo ahahahha.. just pin it and let us know, eh?


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Im 27 years old, and do you think 100ml of test with Anadrol is not enough? Should i take more of the test?


Do some more research please. Educated yourself before you start your cycle. 

And how much drol did you plan on taking with that little amount of test? Sounds like a horrible idea, eh.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 6, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfaoooo ahahahha.. just pin it and let us know, eh?



lol I love guinea pigs!

I really don't understand why people ask this question after they've made a purchase!?!?

There's no way on earth we could know! 

We see the same thing you do buddy. A glass vial with a label on it and apparently oil inside. Get a damn test kit!!!!!

Even legitimate products get knocked off and no I've never heard of that lab, that I can remember.


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

KINGIV said:


> lol I love guinea pigs!
> 
> I really don't understand why people ask this question after they've made a purchase!?!?
> 
> ...



Lmfao. Right? Noone knows. And if its real. How will he tell, running 100mgs a week and 2 anadrol caps. 

::shrugs::

Meh. His body. Not mine


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 6, 2018)

Well if it's fake it won't shut him down, so he'll probably feel better


----------



## German89 (Aug 6, 2018)

Cecil said:


> Well if it's fake it won't shut him down, so he'll probably feel better


Very true!


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 6, 2018)

Cecil said:


> Well if it's fake it won't shut him down, so he'll probably feel better



Well that is a positive way of looking at it I suppose.


----------



## Testonoob (Aug 6, 2018)

Cecil said:


> YES!  100mg of prop once a week is not good.  Drol on first cycle, interesting choice.  Nolva only PCT, bad choice.  I'm not even going to ask about AI, HCG, or what your PCT plan is.
> 
> In the future, put all of your info in your first post.  Making people come back and constantly ask pisses people off and you won't get the advice you're looking for.



Man next time i will post every detail about the cycle first, I'm new on this forum so sorry about that bro. But I appreciate your tips.


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 6, 2018)

Testonoob said:


> Man next time i will post every detail about the cycle first, I'm new on this forum so sorry about that bro. But I appreciate your tips.



At least you're taking the criticism well.
You never should have ran your first cycle without asking questions on here first. Even if people on here tell you that they don't agree with you running one, they will still give you some helpful advice.

We bust peoples balls around here a lot but we don't want to see anyone get hurt. It really doesn't seem that you are ready for this at all.


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 8, 2018)

Did you say that you have cyp as well? If so, since you're already on the drol. I'd drop the prop and switch to the cyp. You need to pin the prop every other day, cyp once a week. You dont need fast acting prop if you're already taking drol. Save yourself the pain, switch over to the cyp and save the prop for later.


----------



## Mythos (Aug 8, 2018)

All your virgin pins with questionable ugl t prop.. That's gotta hurt.
I'm kind of confused on what you're doing, but if reading right you're using one 100mg shot of prop as your test base for a drol cycle... That's not going to work at all.. Your test levels will be all over the place.


----------



## Dirty jonny (Aug 30, 2018)

never will know if its fake or legit until its tested


----------

